# Other > Fun and games >  An Old Brain Teaser For you..by Flo

## Flo

A man lives on the 10th floor of a block of flats. Every morning he gets into the lift, presses the Ground Floor button, walks out of the building to the corner shop and buys his newspaper. He goes back to his block of flats, gets into the lift, presses the 7th Floor button, gets out at 7th Floor takes the stairs and walks up the final 3 floors......why? :(think):

----------


## Suzi

I'm rubbish at these!

----------


## Paula

You don't say where he gets the lift to go down? He has to walk down 3 flights before getting into the lift??

----------


## Flo

> You don't say where he gets the lift to go down? He has to walk down 3 flights before getting into the lift??


He gets into the lift on the 10th floor where his flat is.

----------


## S deleted

I think I've heard this one before. Is it cos he's really short and can only reach the 7th floor button?

----------


## Jaquaia

Wss^^^

----------


## OldMike

Yup I've heard it before.

----------


## Flo

> I think I've heard this one before. Is it cos he's really short and can only reach the 7th floor button?


Yup!....you're right!....it's years old!

----------


## S deleted

I heard it slightly differently as he could only take the lift to the 10th floor when it was raining (he used his umbrella to reach the button)

----------


## purplefan

A desiel train is traveling north at 50mph and on the opposit direction another desiel train is traveling south at 50mph. Both stop at a distance of 50 feet away and it is 12:50pm. What did the drivers have on their sandwiches?

----------


## OldMike

> A desiel train is traveling north at 50mph and on the opposit direction another desiel train is traveling south at 50mph. Both stop at a distance of 50 feet away and it is 12:50pm. What did the drivers have on their sandwiches?


Ham and cheese.  :P:

----------


## purplefan

correct. Why?

----------


## Paula

Yeh, why?  :(:

----------


## purplefan

Because his wife made them for him.  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted

Ok here goes, shouldn't be too hard...

A 7 letter word. Two letters are a man, three are a woman, four is a great man the whole word is a great woman. What is the word.

----------


## OldMike

This is what I've come up with.

He - a man
Her - a woman
Hero - a great man
Heroine - a great woman.

So the word is "Heroine"

I may be wrong but a good guess me thinks.  :):

----------

S deleted (06-05-16),Suzi (06-05-16)

----------


## S deleted

spot on mike

----------

OldMike (06-05-16),Suzi (06-05-16)

----------

